# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  حس و حال کنکوری های 96

## Abolfazlghasemi

سلام 
توی این چندروزه باقی مونده تا کنکور96 ،کنکوری های عزیز توی این تاپیک بیان و از حس و حال این روزهاشون بگن.از ساعت مطالعه و تعداد تست و برنامشون برای روزهای پیشه رو تا بلکه یه نیروی محرکه ای بشه واسه خودشون و دوستانشون برای ترکوندن کنکور.
اگرهم خدایی ناکرده مشکلی و مسئله ای برامون پیش اومد بتونیم اینجا به کمک هم حلش کنیم.
یا حق

----------


## ninish

واقعا درسا مونده تا بسته بشن ولي بچه هاي فروم كه اكثرا يه جوري ميگن انگار ٨٠-٩٠٪‏ مطالبو جمع كردن،من حتي فكر نميكنم واسه ١٥ ارديبهشت سنجش هم برسم ببندم اصلا ، فعلا ناراحتم 😔

----------


## pMn

من بیخیال 96 شدم  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## _fatemeh_

> من بیخیال 96 شدم


بیخیال نشید اصلاً و بخونید  :Yahoo (105):

----------


## mehrab98

> واقعا درسا مونده تا بسته بشن ولي بچه هاي فروم كه اكثرا يه جوري ميگن انگار ٨٠-٩٠٪‏ مطالبو جمع كردن،من حتي فكر نميكنم واسه ١٥ ارديبهشت سنجش هم برسم ببندم اصلا ، فعلا ناراحتم


خیلیا نمیرسن عزیز من  :Yahoo (21):  اگه هم برسن درسا رو تمون کنن جمع بندی عمرا!!!!
مگه رتبه های زیر ۱۵۰ کشوری! 
فک نکن از بقبه عقب موندی بابا با کیفیت با برنامه قلم بخون کاریت نباشه. حاش ۵ و ۲۶ برو بترکون.

----------


## parnia-sh

> خیلیا نمیرسن عزیز من  اگه هم برسن درسا رو تمون کنن جمع بندی عمرا!!!!
> مگه رتبه های زیر ۱۵۰ کشوری! 
> فک نکن از بقبه عقب موندی بابا با کیفیت با برنامه قلم بخون کاریت نباشه. حاش ۵ و ۲۶ برو بترکون.


منم ۱خرداد تازه میبندم بچه های انجمن یکم زیادی ..زود تموم کردن..کمتر بیاین انجمن..استرس زاست این موقع ها..تصمیم گرفتم خیلیی خیلیی کمتر بیام.

----------


## EMO ROBOT

یه هفته خوندم ....
اینقد نچسب بود .. نتونستم این هفته بخونم ..
حالا واسه اینکه مثلا ب مطالعه عادت کنم باید کتابای غیر درسی و جذاب بخونم
دو ماه دیگ هم بیشتر نمونده ...
دقیقا این روزا وقتی خودم و تو اینه میبینم حالم بهم میخوره 
بابا حداقل مجاز بشیم خوبه  :Yahoo (39):

----------


## Abolfazlghasemi

> سلام 
> توی این چندروزه باقی مونده تا کنکور96 ،کنکوری های عزیز توی این تاپیک بیان و از حس و حال این روزهاشون بگن.از ساعت مطالعه و تعداد تست و برنامشون برای روزهای پیشه رو تا بلکه یه نیروی محرکه ای بشه واسه خودشون و دوستانشون برای ترکوندن کنکور.
> اگرهم خدایی ناکرده مشکلی و مسئله ای برامون پیش اومد بتونیم اینجا به کمک هم حلش کنیم.
> یا حق


بعضیا شاید این فیلم اقای دیبازر رو دیده باشن ولی خوب 
اونایی که ندیدن حتما این فیلمد ببینن ب نظرم خیلی میتونه مفید باشه.

اینم لینکش.
19 farvardin-jambandi zist-gozineye 4

----------


## ninish

> خیلیا نمیرسن عزیز من  اگه هم برسن درسا رو تمون کنن جمع بندی عمرا!!!!
> مگه رتبه های زیر ۱۵۰ کشوری! 
> فک نکن از بقبه عقب موندی بابا با کیفیت با برنامه قلم بخون کاریت نباشه. حاش ۵ و ۲۶ برو بترکون.


حالم از اين قلم به هم ميخوره،امروز هم نرفتم،لامصب ديگه همش شده سوالاي تكراري كتاب زرد و ابي و صورتي و نارنجي 😑

----------


## faeze-kmz

*daghighan nemidunm che hessi daram faghat midunm kheili eftezahe :\*

----------


## ZAPATA

متفاوت از تمام دورهمی های و نشست های دابل فاز ! .... دیشب  .. همه .. جمعن .... خوشگلا و غرتیا و شاخا ... با هر غر و غمزه  تو جمع های خودمونی ! ... ... ........ قرار شد .. از طرف یه معرف بهزیستی ... بریم یه یتیم خانه ... واسه یکی از بچه های اونجا (اسمش حسن بود) .... جشن تولد بگیریم ........ هیچ چیزش واسمون قابل پیش بینی نبود ..... ولی واقعن تجربه جالبی واسه هممون شد ..... ! .......... بچه های بین 4 تا 10 ساله ! ............. :: به وضوح میشد فهمید، که تمامشون منتظر ذره ای محبتن ! .........  واقعن خانواده نعمت بزرگیه !  :Yahoo (8): 
....................
خاستم بگم تو این احوالات همه رنگ کنکوریا ... گاهی میشه یه تجربه حسی خوب و تازه، متفاوت از همه اونچه که داشتیو، داشت !
................

----------


## mina_77

من 1خرداد تموم کنم(بماند که از هر درسی ی سری چیزا رو حذف کردم)

فورس کارم این یک ماه رو زیست و فیزیکه
مطمینم تا تو این یک ماه به اون درصدی که مدنظرمه میرسونمشون

زود تموم کردن مهم نیست
به هیچ عنوان
باید خوب تموم کنی
باید انقدری خوب تموم کنی که هر تست از اون مباحثی که خوندی رو سر جلسه کنکور ببینی بتونی جواب بدی
همین

----------


## vahidz771

یه حس عجیب ، غریب ولی نمیشه ازش گذشت ؛ فک کن با ماشینت تو جاده ی سر پایینی داری میری یهو ترمز میبری! اونجا به هیچ چیزی فک نمیکنی جز اینکه خودتو نجات بدی ؛ تمرکزت رو هیچ‌چیزی نیست جز اینکه از جاده نزنی بیرون ، از مردن میترسی! از باختن میترسی! پس همه ی تمرکز و تلاشت روی اینه که زنده بمونی و از جاده بیرون نزنی و برنده بیای بیرون !
کنکور هم این روزا همچین حال و هوایی برام داره ؛ دیر هم شروع کردم ولی اصلا هم پشیمون نیستم ، چون خوب شروع کردم ، کنکور مث پرتگاهی میمونه که میتونه زندگیتو بسازه یا اینکه تخریبش کنه ؛ میتونه مرداد ماه یه خوشحالی رو بهت بده ، ازون خوشحالیایی که شیرینیش تا پایان عمرت باقی میمونه ، ازون افتخارایی که میتونه یه شیرینی واقعی رو تا پایان عمرات برات رقم بزنه ! الانم من به هیچی فک نمیکنی جز اینکه ازین چالش موفق بیرون بیام ؛ موفقیت واسه من رتبه تک رقمی کشوری یا منطقه نیست ؛ موفقیت همینه که من به چیزی که میخوام برسم ، همین  :Yahoo (1): 
موفق میشیم ، چون میخوایم ، چون تلاش می کنیم ، چون هدف داریم  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## hcch655688

یی حس بی حسی

فرستاده شده از SM-J105Hِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## ninish

> من 1خرداد تموم کنم(بماند که از هر درسی ی سری چیزا رو حذف کردم)
> 
> فورس کارم این یک ماه رو زیست و فیزیکه
> مطمینم تا تو این یک ماه به اون درصدی که مدنظرمه میرسونمشون
> 
> زود تموم کردن مهم نیست
> به هیچ عنوان
> باید خوب تموم کنی
> باید انقدری خوب تموم کنی که هر تست از اون مباحثی که خوندی رو سر جلسه کنکور ببینی بتونی جواب بدی
> همین


اين چيزي كه تو امضاتون نوشتين خيلي خوبه مخصوصا رياضي،نگران نباش زودترم تموم ميكني

----------


## POlyhYmNia

خیلی بده همرو بخونی خوب تست بزنی خوب برنامه بچینی بالای 60درصد بازده بده اما ب مرور نرسی 
به ازمون نرسی و خرابش کنی 
خیلی بده همه نگاهشون بهت عوض شده اما خودت هنوزم میدونی اونقدری ک بقیه میگن نیستی.. 

خیلی بده این همه پارادوکس...اونم دو ماه ب کنکور :Yahoo (83):  ... ک همه کتابا سوالای جمع بندی دو ماه اخرو مشخص کردن اما تو هنوز ...

----------


## windbag

اين دوماهي كه مونده ميخوام بهتر از هميشه ام بخونم، نه كه تا الان بد خونده باشم اما خودم راضي نبودم، ايشالا اگه بتونم تا وسطاي خرداد جمع كنم عالي ميشه. هرچند تو فيزيك و رياضي مبحثاي نخونده هم دارم اما نااميد نميشم. همه ي تلاشمو ميذارم واسه معماري دانشگاه تهران، تهشم اگه نشد، به خودم مديون نيستم كه اونجوري كه بايد و شايد انرژي نذاشتم!

----------


## morteza_mah

5 ماه بیشتر تا دانشگاه تهران نمونده همراه با آقا یاسین @yasintabriz

----------


## AlirezaAsghari

یه حس و حال فوق العاده
یه حس شیشمی که بهم میگه تو مهر ماه تهرانی...  :Yahoo (8): 

باید نتیجه شیش ماه زحمتی که تاحالا کشیدم رو ببینم

----------


## bozorgvar

حس بدیست  :Yahoo (21): 
اما باید امیدوار بود . انسان با امید زنده است  :Yahoo (10):

----------


## Havash533

حسم نمیدونم..یه حس خوشایند..منتظر کنکورم.میخوام راحت شم..

----------


## Havash533

> واقعا درسا مونده تا بسته بشن ولي بچه هاي فروم كه اكثرا يه جوري ميگن انگار ٨٠-٩٠٪‏ مطالبو جمع كردن،من حتي فكر نميكنم واسه ١٥ ارديبهشت سنجش هم برسم ببندم اصلا ، فعلا ناراحتم 😔


من 15 روز قبل کنکور درسا تمام میشه..تو 15 روز میخوام جمع بندی کنم :Yahoo (20):   ب گونه ای وحشیانه سخته امیدوارم بشه

----------


## laleh74

> واقعا درسا مونده تا بسته بشن ولي بچه هاي فروم كه اكثرا يه جوري ميگن انگار ٨٠-٩٠٪‏ مطالبو جمع كردن،من حتي فكر نميكنم واسه ١٥ ارديبهشت سنجش هم برسم ببندم اصلا ، فعلا ناراحتم


اجازه نده چنتا پست که از درستیش اطمینان نداری استرس بهت وارد کنه.
اکثر همینا موقع اعلام نتایج غیبشون میزنه.

----------


## -Sara-

اگه کنکور سوپ باشه
من الان چنگالم :Yahoo (19): 
هرچی میخونم انگار نمیفهمم  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## pMn

> بیخیال نشید اصلاً و بخونید


خوندنشو که دارم میخونم ولی به هر حال نمیرسم :/ 97 قطعیه هرچند خانواده گرامی میگن 96 رفتی , رفتی . نرفتی ...

----------


## ninish

> اجازه نده چنتا پست که از درستیش اطمینان نداری استرس بهت وارد کنه.
> اکثر همینا موقع اعلام نتایج غیبشون میزنه.


اره حتما ، دوران بديه،تاثير پذيريمون از حرفاي همه به شدت بالاست

----------


## uouo

یه نفر مینویسه حس بد...همه هم میرن فاز منفی
باوا همین که یه چیزایی خوندید میخا برید کنکور بدید
همین که زنده اید
نفس میکشید
والا اینا میارزه

----------


## ninish

> یه نفر مینویسه حس بد...همه هم میرن فاز منفی
> باوا همین که یه چیزایی خوندید میخا برید کنکور بدید
> همین که زنده اید
> نفس میکشید
> والا اینا میارزه


راست ميگيا،همين كه نمرديم خودش كليه ، انتظار داري الان همه فلج و كج و كوله باشيم!؟ 😂😂😂

----------


## uouo

وللش خودت چطوری؟

----------


## Nastaran.kh

فقط به این امید زنده م که دو ماه دیگه تمومه..
البته اینطور که فروردین تموم شدنش سه ماه طول کشید،گمون نکنم تا سال دیگه این دو ماه بگذره :Yahoo (21):

----------


## saeed211

با اینکه وضعیتم خوب نیست
ولیلی دلیلی ندارم واسه بد بودن
حس و حال بد بیشتر عقبم میندازه...

----------


## uouo

> فقط به این امید زنده م که دو ماه دیگه تمومه..
> البته اینطور که فروردین تموم شدنش سه ماه طول کشید،گمون نکنم تا سال دیگه این دو ماه بگذره


روزی چن ساعت میخونی ؟ ؟ ؟

----------


## a999

از اینور میخونم
از اونور یادم میره :Yahoo (20): 







نه جدا از شوخی خداییییییی میخوام تواین 75 شش روز باقی مونده بشینم بخونمو تموم تلاشمو بکنمو ناامیدنشم حتی تو ریاضی :Yahoo (4): 
گوشامم بگیرمو  ب بقیه کاری نداشته باشم جوری ک انگارباخودم کنکور دارم
و انقد برنامه سختوسنگین باشه ک وقت استرس داشتنو نداشته باشم
با ارزوی موفقیت برای همه ی تلاشگرای کنکوری ایشالاک ازالان تابعدکنکور همگی ازخودتون راضی باشین :Yahoo (105):

----------


## Nastaran.kh

> روزی چن ساعت میخونی ؟ ؟ ؟


روزایی که خوب میخونم بین ۷تا۹

----------


## shafagh

روزام تکراری شده
حوصله ام سر رفته
دلم تنوع میخواد
دلم واسه مدرسه رفتن اونم تو این هوای قشنگ بهاری تنگ شده

----------


## .MEHRAD.

حس و حال خراب ولی اعتماد به نفس ...... با میانگین تراز 5800 پزشکی میخوام :Yahoo (20):

----------


## rajabph

ما که میخوانیمو توقف نمیکنیم :Y (623): هیچوقت با بقیه مقایسه نمیکنم خودمو ولی میدونمو حس میکنم که خیلی از خودم عقبم :Y (708): فک نکنم بتونم تو این مدت به اونچه که میتونمو میخوام برسم ولی خوندنو میخونیم بلکه حتی برای97  :Yahoo (83):

----------


## mahdi7798

یه خورده هوای بهار نمی زاره ادم درست حسابی پای درس بشینه......کاشکی اخر همین ماه کنکورو می دادیم و تموم میشد........پارسال که مدرسه می رفتم راحت می گذشت
امسال انگار کره زمین سرعت چرخششو کم کرده....هر روز به اندازه یه هفته طول میکشه.... :Yahoo (113):  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## Golabetoon

از حس و حالم بخوام بگم اينه كه انگار از خواب بيدار شدم .. و فكر اينكه دوماه ديگه كنكوره خيلي بهم استرس وارد ميكنه

----------


## Pin

منو که داغاااااان کرده  :Yahoo (31):

----------


## tear_goddess

حسم گنگه !! ناامید با روزنه کوچولویی امید  :Yahoo (1):  
استرس پدر و مادر برای رتبه زیر 5000
و کارنامه سنجش هفته قبل با رتبه 13000 ^_^ 
دوس دارم چشمام و ببندم و همه چی تموم شه 
دیگه کنکوری نباشه و من با رتبم پدر و مادرم و خوشحال کنم  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## ninish

> از نظر احساسي هم درگير كسي شدم كه تقريبا تمام روز تو فكرمه  و از يادش غافل نيستم 
> 
> حالا نتيجه گرفتنم توي كنكور با خداست☹️


درگيرش نشو،خيلي رو حس هاي اين سن حساب نكن

----------


## _fatemeh_

این روزا همه میگن نمیشه، همه میگن سنگ بزرگ نشونه ی نزدنه 
ولی من دیگه هیچ چاره‌ای جز موفق شدن ندارم به عنوان آخرین شانسم،، 
اگه کنکور رو بد بدم هیچ‌وقت خودم رو نمیبخشم 
نمیگم آسونه ولی همش سه ماه و نیمه تا تموم بشه  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Golabetoon

سنم كم نيست 🙁

----------


## _fatemeh_

این روزا همه میگن نمیشه، همه میگن سنگ بزرگ نشونه ی نزدنه 
ولی من دیگه هیچ چاره‌ای جز موفق شدن ندارم به عنوان آخرین شانسم،، 
اگه کنکور رو بد بدم هیچ‌وقت خودم رو نمیبخشم 
نمیگم آسونه ولی همش دو ماه و نیمه تا تموم بشه  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## tear_goddess

> این روزا همه میگن نمیشه، همه میگن سنگ بزرگ نشونه ی نزدنه 
> ولی من دیگه هیچ چاره‌ای جز موفق شدن ندارم به عنوان آخرین شانسم،، 
> اگه کنکور رو بد بدم هیچ‌وقت خودم رو نمیبخشم 
> نمیگم آسونه ولی همش سه ماه و نیمه تا تموم بشه


دو ماه و نیم

----------


## tear_goddess

خسته شدم بس ک مامانم ابراز نگرانی میکنه 
همش میگه فلانی اینجوری فلانی اونجوری !! 
دلم میخاد سرم و بزنم ب دیوار از دستش  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## ninish

عه اقا راستي يه سوال مهم؛ 
تعداد شركت كننده هاي خانم واسه كنكور امسال بيشتره،،اين ربطي هم به پذيرش پيدا ميكنه؟؟كلا اگه تعداد يه جنسيت نسبت به اون يكي بيشتر شه به نفعش ميشه يا به ضررش؟؟مرسي

----------


## amirdostaneh

> عه اقا راستي يه سوال مهم؛ 
> تعداد شركت كننده هاي خانم واسه كنكور امسال بيشتره،،اين ربطي هم به پذيرش پيدا ميكنه؟؟كلا اگه تعداد يه جنسيت نسبت به اون يكي بيشتر شه به نفعش ميشه يا به ضررش؟؟مرسي


ربطی نداره ولی تا جایی که من خبر دارم پسرا 60 % و دخترا 40%

تعداد دخترا همیشه بیشتره ولی رتبه ها واسه پسراست

----------


## ninish

Up

----------


## Abolfazlghasemi

متأسفانه داریم میبینیم که خیلی از دوستان دارن از حال بد الانشون مینالن و فک میکنن حالِ بقیه خوبه و فقط حالِ اوناست که افتضاحه.اما یه نکته 
اگه شما به یه مسابقه نگاه کنید،هرمسابقه ای میخاد باشه باشه؛کسانی موفق ترن که ب دیگران توجه نمیکنن و توی ذهنشون خودشون رو بهترین میبینن حتی اگر توی اون شرایط بهترین نباشن به خودشون تلقین میکنن که بهترین اند.
الان خیلی از دوستان دارن به خودشون تلقینِ بد بودن میکنن.تلقین شکست.تلقین چیزهای بد. و تمرکزشون روی چیزهای منفیه فقط.
از الان به بعد شما خودتون رو با دیگران مقایسه نکنین.شما خودتون رو با روز قبلتون مقایسه کنین. و سعی کنین اگر تابه حال، حاله خوبی نداشتین حالتونو و ذهنتونو خوب کنید تابتونین به بهترین ها برسید.
به چیزی که میدونید شما توانایی و لیاقت رسید به اونو دارین.
یاحق

----------


## vahidz771

بچه ها فاز منفی ندین تورو قران :Yahoo (101): 
اینجا بعضیا هستن خیلی زود تحت تاثیر قرار میگیرن مث ما پوست کلفت نیستن :Yahoo (94): 
فاز مثبت بدین بزارین اینجور بچه ها هم به راحتی به درساشون برسن ؛ یه استرس کوچیک ایجاد کردن + انگیزه خیلی خیلی بهتر از ایناست که بگین من دیگه خستم من دیگه نمیتونم  :Yahoo (21):  درخت پیر توی باغچم هنوز داره نفس میکشه به امید روزای بعدش ، نا امید نباشین ، اون بالایی همه کاراش رو رواله ، شادتون میکنه ، فقط تلاشتون رو ادامه بدین بقیش رو بسپارین دست اوس کریم بقول بچه ها :Yahoo (94): 
بقول اشکان فدایی : 
خدا بزرگه بش میگن کریم بش میگن رحیم...
( البته فدایی بحثش یه چیز دیگست تو بیت بعدیش منفی همینو میگه که ما مثبتشو میگیرم  :Yahoo (106):  )
منم از امشب دیگه رفتنیم بار سومه که بای میدم ولی میگن تا سه نشه بازی نشه :Yahoo (10): پس اخریشه .
موفق باشین همگی 
انشالله شهریور که نتایج نهایی اعلام میشه همتون توی رشته و دانشگاه دلخواهی که واسش زحمت میکشین رسیده باشین ، هیچکسم از رتبش ناراحت نباشه :Yahoo (94):

----------


## Dr.Hard Worker7

*up*

----------


## Navid70

حالم از پارسال بهتره استرس ازمونای ازمایشی ... و  .... رو ندارم :Yahoo (105): 
یه چیزی به دوستانی که ناامیدن بگم،مهم نیست تا الان چقدر خوندید بستید یا نبستید، هرکس هرچقدر خونده فقط و فقط توی این 2ماهه که درصد کنکورش مشخص میشه

----------


## Lullaby

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط Navid70


حالم از پارسال بهتره استرس ازمونای ازمایشی ... و  .... رو ندارم
یه چیزی به دوستانی که ناامیدن بگم،مهم نیست تا الان چقدر خوندید بستید یا نبستید، هرکس هرچقدر خونده فقط و فقط توی این 2ماهه که درصد کنکورش مشخص میشه


چه عجب مثبت حرف زدین...._

----------


## ninish

Up

----------


## Freedom Fighter

خستم...

----------


## .MEHRAD.

من که میخونم پدر کنکورو در میارم :Yahoo (83): 
دوستان به این توجه داشته باشن که فاز منفی ندن رو بعضی اثر میذاره بعدن مدیون میشیدا از من گفتن بود :Yahoo (105):

----------


## z.f.p

من که حالم خوبه..تازه سه روزه شروع کردم ریاضی خوندن.تازه دارم تاریخ جغرافی میخونم.دیروز یکی از اشناهامون که پارسال کنکور داد هی میگفت واسه چی تاریخ جغرافی میخونی که اهمیت نداره و هی گفت نخون و گفت واسه چی چیزیو میخونی که تا الان بهش دست نزدی برو اونایی که خوندی تقویت کن...همه این حرفا به کنار...بچه ها دقیقا 70 روز وقت داریم که بنظرم عااالیه.بر چی واقعا فاز منفی میدیم.اینکه میگن اگه به درسی تا حالا دست نزدی دیگه الانم نخونش خیلی خنده داره.بنظرم حتی تا اون لحظه اخرش بخونید و هیچ غمتون نباشه.تا همین سه روز پیش میگفتم من که ریاضی نخوندم پس الانم فایده نداره بخونم ولی وقتی شروع کردم دیدم بالاخره اینجوری یکمشو که یاد میگیرم.بخونید ان شاء الله روزای خوب میرسه.

----------


## mhnz

:Yahoo (117): 
موفق بااشید !  :Yahoo (9):

----------


## محبوبه21

دارم از استرس می میرم
هیچی یادم نمونده انگار اصن درس نخوندم خدااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااا

----------


## ninish

كسي بسته درسارو؟؟

----------


## mtbkh

من ولی خب میگم کاشکی انقدر زود تموم نمیکردم ..سردرگم شدم 




> كسي بسته درسارو؟؟

----------


## Aminsa

سلام دوستان! الان وقت ناامید شدن نیست و اصلا خنده دار و بی معنی و تبدیل به یه چیز رایج شده متاسفانه !بشینین مثل آدم درساتون رو بخونین!ا.ه هم سوال درسی یا از منابع دارین بپرسین در خدمتم!

----------


## AlirezaAsghari

تا همین دو سه روز پیش درسا رو درو کرده بودم ولی نمیدونم چرا این یکی دو روزه دوباره حسش پریده :/
ولی دوباره برمیگردونم خودمو...  :Yahoo (16):

----------


## z.f.p

> خیلیا نمیرسن عزیز من  اگه هم برسن درسا رو تمون کنن جمع بندی عمرا!!!!
> مگه رتبه های زیر ۱۵۰ کشوری! 
> فک نکن از بقبه عقب موندی بابا با کیفیت با برنامه قلم بخون کاریت نباشه. حاش ۵ و ۲۶ برو بترکون.


دوست عزیز من خودم 25 تا کتابو هنوز دست بهشون نزدم این ازمون 155 شدم.اینو بخاطر این میگم که بچه ها افسرده نشین و با قدرت برین جلو بقیه هم ول کنین

----------


## mahtis

سلام به همه.کنکورای عزیز
امیدوارم حال دلتون عالی باشه

من یه ماهی میشه سست شدم خوب خوندما تا الان ولی این چند وقته خیلی کم کاری کردم یه بیخیالی عجیبی بهم دست داده درحالیکه این روزا باید طبیعتا بیشتر بخونم 
چیکار کنم بنظرتون؟؟؟

----------


## the best dream

تنها حسی که دارم حس انتقامه..بخاطر زمین زدن کسی که تحقیرم کرد..ناامیدیم که کلا از زندگیم حذفه

----------


## ninish

يه حس فوق العاده بيضه اي ايه ((خيلي تلاش كردم ادب به خرج داده باشم  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## sahelam

> سلام به همه.کنکورای عزیز
> امیدوارم حال دلتون عالی باشه
> 
> من یه ماهی میشه سست شدم خوب خوندما تا الان ولی این چند وقته خیلی کم کاری کردم یه بیخیالی عجیبی بهم دست داده درحالیکه این روزا باید طبیعتا بیشتر بخونم 
> چیکار کنم بنظرتون؟؟؟


بخون :Yahoo (117):

----------


## ZAPATA

> تا همین دو سه روز پیش درسا رو درو کرده بودم ولی نمیدونم چرا این یکی دو روزه دوباره حسش پریده :/
> ولی دوباره برمیگردونم خودمو...


تغییر درس ...... خیلی وقتا خوب حس میده یا حسو برمیگردونه !
..............
از صبح داشتم زیست میخوندم (شارش) ...... بعدش خیلی بی حال و حوصله شدم :Yahoo (21):  .... دیگه حسی واسه زیست نبود .... ::: زدم رفتم کمی معارف خوندم و بعدشم شیمی .... ! کلهم حس و حالم همش رفرش شد  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Arashhs

درسا رو قبل عید تموم کردم، یه جمع بندی معمولی هم تو طول 1 ماه و نیم کردم که 3 هفته پیش تموم شد ولی از اون موقع تا الان سست شدم و دارم خیلی بد می خونم  :Yahoo (101):  
امتحانای تشریحی داخلی ترممونم 1 هفتست شروع شده رسماً برنامه ی تست زنیم نابود شده. هرچقدر قبل عید خوب خوندم الان داره تلافی میشه و کل زحمتم به باد میره  :Yahoo (31): 
خدا این 2 ماه رو به خیر بگذرونه  :Yahoo (101):

----------


## zahra.2015

*اعصاب معصاب ک زیر خط فقر با خودمم درگیرم چ برسه ب بقیه روحیم عالیه اما خب از نظر اعصابی واقعا ضعیفم خیلی بی حوصلم کلا بگم حال خودمو نمیفهمم بهتر ی لحظه شاد و پر انرژی ی لحظه بی اعصاب و داغون باکوچک ترین چیزی واکنشون نشون میدمو عصبیم میکنه دلم میخواد فقط خودم باشمو ی اتاق و کتابای کنکور انقد گاهی داغونم ک کلی برا کتابام نقشه میکشم مثلا وقتی شادم میگم بعد اومدن نتایج همه رو میدم کتابخونه تا بقیه استفاده کنن وقتیم حالم خراب میگم بعد نتایج دونه دونه تیکشون میکنم تا تموم حرصم خالی شه
خخخخخخخخخخ ب بیماری خوددرگیری حاد دچار شدم*

----------


## zahra.2015

*درجواب دوست گرام ک گفته هفتده هجده تا حس باهم دارم باید بگم دیگه دیگه دخترا رو دست کم نگیرید*

----------


## mamad1

ینی سال دیگه منم مثل بعضیای این تاپیکم؟  :Yahoo (21): 
مرسی که عبرت اموز بودید برام  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mahtis

> بخون


موچکر واقعن 
از گمراهی و سردر گمی درم اوردی

----------


## the best dream

> ینی سال دیگه منم مثل بعضیای این تاپیکم؟ 
> مرسی که عبرت اموز بودید برام


ماهم خیلی ازین درس عبرتا دیدیم ولی حالا شدیم درس عبرت بقیه :Yahoo (20): باشد که پندبگیرید

----------


## m.e.a

_منم مثل تو مات این قصه ام... 
تو هم مثل من امشبو دعوتی...
درست توو همین ساعت و ثانیه...
سزاوار زیباترین رحمتی...
توو این حس و حال عجیب و غریب...
دو تا بال می خوای که روو شوونته...
تو از هر مسیری بری می رسی...
تو از هر دری بگذری خوونته....
از این سفره ها معجزه دور نیست...
ببین دست دنیا توو دست منه...
دعا می کنم تا اجابت بشه...
دعا می کنم چون دلم روشنه...
من از عشق بارون به دریا زدم...
به بارونو به آسمون دعوتیم...
چه مهونی با شکوهی شده!!!
توو این لحظه هایی که هم صحبتیم ...
----------------
خدایا!خودت هوای همه مون رو داشته باش_

----------


## vahidz771

سرماخوردگی وسط امتحانات از خرم خر تره  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (101):

----------


## Asal97

:Yahoo (9):  :Yahoo (9):  :Yahoo (9):  :Yahoo (105):  :Yahoo (20): 


> _منم مثل تو مات این قصه ام... 
> تو هم مثل من امشبو دعوتی...
> درست توو همین ساعت و ثانیه...
> سزاوار زیباترین رحمتی...
> توو این حس و حال عجیب و غریب...
> دو تا بال می خوای که روو شوونته...
> تو از هر مسیری بری می رسی...
> تو از هر دری بگذری خوونته....
> از این سفره ها معجزه دور نیست...
> ...

----------


## amin1441

خدایی بدترین دوران زندگیه! بسیار مزخرف. ادم این همه میخونه خودشو پ.ا.ر.ه میکنه بعد اگه تو اون تایم 4 ساعت هزار تا اتفاق ممکنه بیفته و اگه گند بزنه کل زندگیش از چهار جهت به فناست.

----------


## sahelam

> _منم مثل تو مات این قصه ام... 
> تو هم مثل من امشبو دعوتی...
> درست توو همین ساعت و ثانیه...
> سزاوار زیباترین رحمتی...
> توو این حس و حال عجیب و غریب...
> دو تا بال می خوای که روو شوونته...
> تو از هر مسیری بری می رسی...
> تو از هر دری بگذری خوونته....
> از این سفره ها معجزه دور نیست...
> ...


عالیههههههه :Yahoo (105):

----------


## ninish

> درسا رو قبل عید تموم کردم، یه جمع بندی معمولی هم تو طول 1 ماه و نیم کردم که 3 هفته پیش تموم شد ولی از اون موقع تا الان سست شدم و دارم خیلی بد می خونم  
> امتحانای تشریحی داخلی ترممونم 1 هفتست شروع شده رسماً برنامه ی تست زنیم نابود شده. هرچقدر قبل عید خوب خوندم الان داره تلافی میشه و کل زحمتم به باد میره 
> خدا این 2 ماه رو به خیر بگذرونه


شما سوپر جت هم بوده باشي قبل عيد بستن درسا هم غلطه هم افراطي -_-

----------


## Seyedhosein.p

مخلص همه رفقا والا حس که چه عرض کنم داغون متمایل به افتضاح
زیست خوبه سلام میرسونه
شیمی متوسط رو به بالاس
فیزیک ریاضی متوسط
عمومی به جز دینی که سلام میرسونه بقیه متوسط

انشالله تا کنکور مشکلی پیش نیاد پزشکی تهران قبولم (خاار اعتماد به نفس)
ولی یه چی به عنوان پشت کنکوری میگم همین سال اول کارو یه سر کنین تو مملکتی که دکتراشم بیکاره سریعتر گلیم از اب بیرون بکشی بهتره

----------


## uouo

> عالیههههههه


 :Yahoo (117):

----------


## ali98_98

مرا بخوانید تا به شما پاسخ دهم . غافر آیه ۶۰

----------


## dorsa20

موفق باشید همگی :Yahoo (83):

----------


## Dr Hanieh-7797

خانوم دکتر یه چن وقتی بود کم پیداشده بودین :Yahoo (117):  :Yahoo (106): فک کردم رفتید واسه همیشه :Yahoo (101): شمام موفق باشین :Yahoo (83):

----------


## -AMiN-

*ماییم که از باده‌ی بی‌جام خوشیم

هر صبح منوریم و هر شام خوشیم

گویند سرانجام ندارید شما

ماییم که بی‌هیچ سرانجام خوشیم



وضعیت من از زبان مولانا*

----------

